# Keg King New Kegs?



## zxhoon (20/7/11)

Hi All,

I have searched high and low and could only find a bunch of threads about the keg king CO2 bottles, of which I just purchased one (should have searched first maybe)
anyways thats a whole other issue if it is stamped correctly or not, I can't make it out that well...

I'm looking at the brand new kegs that keg king sell, 9l is a good size for my bar fridge, are the new kegs that keg king sell ok?

for some reason you can get them on fleabay (beerspiritsdirect1) delivered for much less than walking into the store and buying it over the counter acording to the kk price list??

item in question
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/9Litre-Ball-Loc...=item4aacdb3a0e







anyone got one, either 9l or 19l? any reason not to use them?

Thanks!


----------



## Bizier (20/7/11)

I handle these at work and can say that if you can afford the rubberised Italian 9L jobs, then they are a far superior build quality. While I am not doubting these are pressure rated, the lack of rubber around the ends, and feeling how thin the stainless is, makes me nervous when placing them on hard surfaces during cleaning and filling etc. I would imagine that it would not take much abrasion from concrete to get a pinhole to appear in the ridge on the base where it meets the floor. The reason the reconditioned cornelius kegs are dinged up is because they have experienced a hard life, being thrown around on delivery runs, but they were designed to take it.

So I suggest the 18.9 or 9L Italian ones for new, and they are awesome, or the old 18.9L corny kegs. I have actually suggested to people that they put some kind of padding on the ends of these to preserve them.

The only thing I can say is a plus is that the base is convex and the pickup tube is in the centre, so it would reduce some sediment. Still, give me a corny.


----------



## Bizier (20/7/11)

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1043

Ross still has his 4 x deal going.


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

Read this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...opic=50930& 

QldKev


----------



## MHB (21/7/11)

Personally I wouldnt touch them, where the strake (the vertical sides) joins both the head and foot of the keg there is about a 6mm overlap.
I dont believe it is really possible to guarantee sterilisation with these kegs, better to spend a bit more and buy one of the Corny format kegs, they are available new for around a couple of hundred and should give you a lifetime of reliable service.
MHB


----------



## CosmicBertie (21/7/11)

Bizier said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1043
> 
> Ross still has his 4 x deal going.




I'm keen to move over to kegging. Are these the ones to start off with? Not knowing anything at all about kegging/fittings/etc, im keen to get it right from the off. What kind of 'lock' is the best to use, as far as I can tell theres either ball-lock or pin-locks. What about CO2 bottles, sizes, etc?! Aarrrggh its all too much 

Can anyone point me at a definitive 'set-up' doc/webpage or offer any help please?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/7/11)

Linky


----------



## DU99 (21/7/11)

could try this supplier..
http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?mai...ex&cPath=11


----------



## zxhoon (21/7/11)

Thanks to everyone for the replies so far, much appreciated.

Bizier, I currently have 8 of the 19l craft brewer cornies, and they are great, just dont fit in the bar fridge very well, and SWMBO says no modifications (will bide my time on that one haha)

whilst some need some new seals (which I have) and a tidy up, the only other issue I have is the black stuff coming off the rubber, I vaguely recall reading something about sealing it somehow, thats for a search tonight when I get home from work I think!

QldKev, have read the thread not sure why in my mind I thought the italian job (ha) were worth more than that delivered, if the black rubber was all good then that could be my option.

MHB, I've got one on the way so if it comes up for sale cheap in the gear for sale section you will know if I liked it or not haha do you think it would be ok for a soda water keg for the wife?

Im not against spending more money for quality gear, as stated I have 8 of the CB kegs, I've bought a lot of gear from CB but as the wife and I are expecting our first in the new year the budget strings are getting tighter... I've probably burnt money buying one of these but will report back on how I find it, I think I forgot the old rule of, if it sounds too good to be true (cheap new keg) it probably is!

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## Bizier (21/7/11)

If it has the overlap like MHB says, I suggest using both heat and chemical means to sanitise. So throw a boiled kettle of water in there before sanitising, seal, shake up, move around so all surfaces inside get some contact time and then run through posts with built up pressure. Then sanitise.


----------



## kymba (21/7/11)

zx, clearly the problem here lies with the SWMBO - swap / sell it now while you can!


----------



## Pennywise (21/7/11)

Says in the ebay listing "Sanitary welding throughout" so possibly the insides aren't as rough as the outside looks. Just a thought


----------



## Wolfman (21/7/11)

Be good if kegKing did a bulk buy on corneys


----------



## zxhoon (23/7/11)

Got my camera out and the new keg to show everyone what I've found, please excuse the pic heavy post
not sure if there are any rules against me posting photos of products here? Can't see why there would be, if there is please let me know and I will remove them, just want to show everyone the keg and you can form your own opinions after that...

Firstly in the box with the keg is a little plastic packet containing a spring for the PRV and a note, as shown here:








seems a little odd to me, but hey more safety is surely a good thing!

the PRV itself is a different design to the standard corny kegs, it can't be locked open.





the welds for the locking handle are a little rough compared to the corny style lids.





external welds at the bottom of the keg





one of the posts has a kanckered seal on it, they are all quite hard I think, maybe new old stock and just haven't gone the distance... no big deal but for a new product not great





looking inside the keg





Bizier, MHB is right, there is overlap and the internals of the keg aren't welded, I can't see how you can completely sanitise in this situation...
same edge top and bottom of the keg





not what I would consider sanitary welds, so I think I'll be sending it back for the 7 day money back deal... lose a bit on the shipping but hey, learning a lesson for everyone...

at the end of the day it is a cheap brand new keg, probably fine for soda water, etc. not something I would put beer in, others may beg to differ on that point - let me know if you do as if it is possible to use it I would still like to, I just can't see how it can be cleaned and santised properly...

kymba, too late, nearly 2 years married and a bun in the oven haha nah all in all she is very understanding of things I do, would be hard pressed to find someone to replace her and put up with me lol

Pennywise, as per the photos, not quite what I would consider sanitary welding, might be wrong though...

again if the photos/comments are not appropriate for any reason I'm happy to remove them, I don't want to start a fight or ruin anyones reputation or anything and I love the AHB forums, always full of great information...

Cheers


----------



## dicko (23/7/11)

zxhoon said:


> Got my camera out and the new keg to show everyone what I've found, please excuse the pic heavy post
> not sure if there are any rules against me posting photos of products here? Can't see why there would be, if there is please let me know and I will remove them, just want to show everyone the keg and you can form your own opinions after that...
> 
> Firstly in the box with the keg is a little plastic packet containing a spring for the PRV and a note, as shown here:
> ...



I bought a couple of the 23litre ones when they first came on the market here in AUS.
Mine aren't as rough as your pics indicate but I agree that they are poorly made.
The reason for the LP relief valve is that the first ones only came with the HP valve and if someone applied too much CO2 pressure the bottom of the keg would "pop" out of original shape.
Both mine have "popped" but are still quite useable. I was originally banging the bottom back into shape with a rubber hammer but it is really not necessary.
There was a stand available for the faulty ones but if you used it, it would defeat the purpose of the lower height dimension if compared to a corny.
The later manufactured ones weren't supposed to "pop" but don't quote me.
They are a problem when you use boiling water to sanitise as there is no way to hold onto the "suckers" without getting burnt.
I think someone on here put insulation around the handles on his to help with hot handling.
I believe that these kegs are made in China and all I can say is if you buy them from a retailer in this country them someone is making a lot of money as in my opinion they are not worth what the brew shops are currently asking.

On the up side of these kegs they do hold 23 litre as opposed to 19 litre corny which, in my opinion, is a pain in the arse size.
There low height gives you a lot more flexibility in your brew fridge in some cases. IE with a shelf you can have two high.
I have had no trouble with cleaning these kegs and I feel that they are easier to clean than my corny's except of course for the heat problem.

I will add that I have had my two for six years now and with use almost constantly they are still going strong.

The choice is yours :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (23/7/11)

I got two of these some time back off ebay and found the same thing about the overlap weld inside and was worried about cleaning etc. Ive used them a few times with no problems but the normal corny kegs are fare superior. they will come in usefull for something eventually.


----------



## Ross (23/7/11)

Dicko, yours are totally different kegs to Zxhoon's.

Yours are imported & distributed by Morgans. Zxhoon's are currently being imported & distributed by Keg King & are a totally different design & most likely a different manufacturer. But yes, both made in China.

Cheers Ross


----------



## dicko (23/7/11)

Ross said:


> Dicko, yours are totally different kegs to Zxhoon's.
> 
> Yours are imported & distributed by Morgans. Zxhoon's are currently being imported & distributed by Keg King & are a totally different design & most likely a different manufacturer. But yes, both made in China.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Hi Ross,

You have a good memory. We talked about the replacement seals at the time.
My kegs have better welding inside than the above pics but there is still an overlap in the sides.
I have had no probs with mine except the fact that you have nowhere to hang onto the bloody things once you have poured hot water in them.
If the price reflected the quality then a lot more people may consider them.

:icon_offtopic: 
I have an assortment of kegs and what I consider to be the best ones are Mytton Rodd brand.
I have 2 x 46 litre soda kegs and they are bullet proof. Only down side is the "racetrack" type lids.
These kegs are like Hens Teeth  and you only ever see them for sale occassionally. I guess this reflects the number that were in circulation when soda kegs were the go.

Cheers


----------



## zxhoon (25/7/11)

Just thought I should update, I sent the keg back today and received a a refund today, very quick and pleasant service, and I will be buying some more gear from Keg King in future, just not these kegs!

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (25/7/11)

One thing I forgot to mention it is really easy for the PRV to leak beer while filling or transporting these, because the keyring bit levers it open really easily. If you bump it it can spray out beer all over the shop. I don't know why it bothers me, but I dislike that the lid only goes on one way because of the post placement.


----------



## barls (25/7/11)

i had a look of one of these that belonged to another member that was having problems that it would only pour foam. ended up bending the dip tube slightly so it had more clearance to the base of the keg. this one didnt have the keg king log but was pretty much the same as the one pictured. it felt cheap and thin. it actually flexed while i was tightening the keg posts.


----------



## fraser_john (26/7/11)

zxhoon said:


> Just thought I should update, I sent the keg back today and received a a refund today, very quick and pleasant service, and I will be buying some more gear from Keg King in future, just not these kegs!
> 
> Cheers



As part of sending it back did you suggest that Keg King look into requesting design and quality changes from supplier? 

I do not understand why retailers don't take a stand on these Chinese imported products, people would rather pay $10 extra and get a better quality product and that $10 would pay for a great improvement in quality in a Chinese product.


----------



## Ross (26/7/11)

fraser_john said:


> I do not understand why retailers don't take a stand on these Chinese imported products, people would rather pay $10 extra and get a better quality product and that $10 would pay for a great improvement in quality in a Chinese product.




Unfortunately this is often not true... Take XXXXXX to name just a few. People regularly just go for price, even when they know the product they are buying is questionable to say the least.
I've had it out with importers (on many occaisions) that there is no need to import rubbish product, but unfortunately they just deny the issues & carry on, as there are still plenty of retailers/customers who keep buying.
Fortunately the better homebrew stores are waking up to the issues & ARE starting to make a stand, but that doesn't stop numerous others (especially some online stores) who appear to be in it for a quick buck with little regard to quality.
Sorry for the rant, but I spend so much time sorting out quality issues for people that never occured a few years ago....it's really frustrating.

Ross

Edit: Removed reference to several products, as no real need to list them.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/11)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately this is often not true... Take XXXXXX to name just a few. People regularly just go for price, even when they know the product they are buying is questionable to say the least.
> I've had it out with importers (on many occaisions) that there is no need to import rubbish product, but unfortunately they just deny the issues & carry on, as there are still plenty of retailers/customers who keep buying.
> Fortunately the better homebrew stores are waking up to the issues & ARE starting to make a stand, but that doesn't stop numerous others (especially some online stores) who appear to be in it for a quick buck with little regard to quality.
> Sorry for the rant, but I spend so much time sorting out quality issues for people that never occured a few years ago....it's really frustrating.
> ...



I was probably one of the people who went for price (frustrating, no doubt, Ross in the process) - I have a limited budget to work with. However, I did listen to Ross (and Anthony on the day), lowered my sights, but bought the quality items (good quality taps, rather than a cheap crap font, driptray, cheap crap tap; good quality reg; extra fittings to make life easier).

My system is probably understated in a sense - but I feel confident in its quality and use, and the service I got from Anthony on the day, despite a shop choc-full of people (not a Manly NRL joke, before you ask) was fantastic. The bloke took his time, didn't hurry me on and I asked all the questions I needed, without being made to feel foolish - you don't get service like this any more, except at CB.

In turn, I won't hurry myself - the Kegerator, etc can wait - and CB will get my business for this. In the meantime, my spare fridge has a quality kegging system in it, and I'll brew like crazy, so I have enough in there to ensure that by the time I've run out, I'll be able to buy the kegerator, and the spare fridge can return to temp control duties (which I'll need it to by warmer weather).

Thanks again Ross & Anthony.

Now, to fix up the _*Engrish*_ instructions for the reg...... 

Goomba


----------



## fraser_john (26/7/11)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately this is often not true... Take XXXXXX to name just a few. People regularly just go for price, even when they know the product they are buying is questionable to say the least.
> I've had it out with importers (on many occaisions) that there is no need to import rubbish product, but unfortunately they just deny the issues & carry on, as there are still plenty of retailers/customers who keep buying.
> Fortunately the better homebrew stores are waking up to the issues & ARE starting to make a stand, but that doesn't stop numerous others (especially some online stores) who appear to be in it for a quick buck with little regard to quality.
> Sorry for the rant, but I spend so much time sorting out quality issues for people that never occured a few years ago....it's really frustrating.
> ...



Don't apologize for the rant, as a purchaser, I'd more often prefer to pay the extra! Nothing annoys me more than buying a pack of screws from Bun_craps for $9.95 just to find that when you torque up the screw driver the heads strip out or the screw twists itself in half. And for me, its a 40 minute drive back to Bun_crap to return them, so it is often not worth my freaking while!

You retailers should form a buyers co-op and order a container load of higher quality new kegs (with rubber round the bottom) from China and cut the middle man out altogether! Why deal with the importer when the Chinese will happily work directly with you.


----------



## zxhoon (26/7/11)

Bizier said:


> One thing I forgot to mention it is really easy for the PRV to leak beer while filling or transporting these, because the keyring bit levers it open really easily. If you bump it it can spray out beer all over the shop. I don't know why it bothers me, but I dislike that the lid only goes on one way because of the post placement.



Yup, I didn't like how tight the lid was to get in as well



fraser_john said:


> As part of sending it back did you suggest that Keg King look into requesting design and quality changes from supplier?
> 
> I do not understand why retailers don't take a stand on these Chinese imported products, people would rather pay $10 extra and get a better quality product and that $10 would pay for a great improvement in quality in a Chinese product.



no but I told him that I was returning it because the internals were not sanitary welds, and I couldn't see how the keg could be cleaned/sanitized properly...



Ross said:


> Unfortunately this is often not true... Take XXXXXX to name just a few. People regularly just go for price, even when they know the product they are buying is questionable to say the least.
> I've had it out with importers (on many occaisions) that there is no need to import rubbish product, but unfortunately they just deny the issues & carry on, as there are still plenty of retailers/customers who keep buying.
> Fortunately the better homebrew stores are waking up to the issues & ARE starting to make a stand, but that doesn't stop numerous others (especially some online stores) who appear to be in it for a quick buck with little regard to quality.
> Sorry for the rant, but I spend so much time sorting out quality issues for people that never occured a few years ago....it's really frustrating.
> ...



Ross I think you have a great site and prices and infact just bought some more gear from you, but figured I was looking to buy 4 kegs so of course price became a factor on top of the black rubber coming off my older kegs, figured these kegs without the rubber would solve all my problems, ha I was wrong... will stick with the 19l CB kegs now, just give the rubber some hell and should be all good  no need to apologise, can only imagine how many calls, emails and forum posts you answer to help us all out, always much appreciated! Actually had some questions for you which I have now forgotton again haha


Thanks again to all for replies, etc.

Lessons learned for all hopefully!


----------



## GalBrew (29/11/12)

I have 4 of these KK kegs, 2 big and 2 small. I have run several brews throught them and have had no problems with them. Yes they may shoot foam out the PRV after you have forced carbed but that is it. They don't leak, they are nice and light (which is nice when your back is f#cked) and I have not had mounds of bacteria growning in the welds. Also when you are giving them a hot rinse, just hold the bottom with a tea-towel and through the magic of cloth you will not burn your hands. 

I bought these new as I have had all sorts of issues with second hand kegs leaking even after I have replaced the seals, etc. and for the price they are quite servicable. Not as solid as an italian style cornie with the black plastic bottom and top, but again a hell of a lot cheaper.

I just get the feeling that people are reading too much into what makes a 'good' keg. I have seen people use horrible looking goop filled kegs bought off ebay that have been festering for god knows how long, but are cool with it because they have been made in the US or Oz, go figure, at least these ones were clean, especially after a good soak in PBW.


----------



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

AdamFromWH said:


> I just get the feeling that people are reading too much into what makes a 'good' keg. I have seen people use horrible looking goop filled kegs bought off ebay that have been festering for god knows how long, but are cool with it because they have been made in the US or Oz, go figure, at least these ones were clean, especially after a good soak in PBW.


But any "horrible looking goop" that has "been festering" is an organic substance, which a hot soak in PBW/percarbonate will eat/kill/clean petty quick-smart - leaving the kegs essentially as good as new on the inside (as long as the stuff/damage/goop is not inorganic, rust etc).


----------



## QldKev (29/11/12)

In addition to what Wolfy said,

we always state that cleaning is 90% of the sanitizing process, hence why we don't want places in the keg / any brewing gear to harbor crap.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/13)

Ok, so a link to this thread has recently been posted, and the 'do a search FFS' function takes me to this thread also.

I was going to buy some of the new 19L keg king kegs very shortly. Are they really this terrible? Surely many people must have trouble free first-hand experience with them (or am I just being optimistic)?


----------



## Truman42 (3/2/13)

I purchased a 9l keg from Keg King reduced to around $40 I think because it had scratches on the outside. 

I was told they are cheap crap. But had already brought it so decided to suck it and see. I've just blown a black IPA through it and other than the QD,s being a bit tight to get on (nothing a bit of Vaseline couldn't fix)
I had no problems whatsoever. 
I'm more than happy with the keg especially for the money saved.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/13)

Thanks Truman. Anyone else got experience with these kegs (19L)? ... advice from others with hands-on experience would be appreciated...


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/13)

C'mon...anyone?


----------



## Nick JD (3/2/13)

Why not buy Cornelius kegs?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Thanks Truman. Anyone else got experience with these kegs (19L)? ... advice from others with hands-on experience would be appreciated...


I've got 2 and I like them. A couple of issues I had though, one was missing a dip tube and both had PRVs that released at about 30 psi, not much good for force carbonation. I sent them an email and they were helpful enough.

I actually ordered 2 more not long after I bought them but bizzarely they sent 2 second hand cornies. :huh: I decided to keep them and have added to my stock of cornies since.

I haven't had any problems with them at all since the initial issues were resolved. When lifting a full keg I find that the handles are quite sharp though.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/2/13)

Only cos I have a deal of sorts worked out, but of course it won't be worth it if these kegs are indeed as inferior as this earlier topic suggests.


----------



## Lecterfan (4/2/13)

Thanks for the replies. I won't be force carbing them, in fact they will be primed and carbonating in the keg as they will primarily be for my 'winter beers' - pommy ales etc that can sit in the back porch.


----------



## QldKev (4/2/13)

The way I see it the problem of the seams/welds harboring crap wont be a problem initially. It could be a couple of months, it could be years, it may be never. If/when an infection decided it looks like a good place to live, then I think you will lose many kegs of beer trying to resolve it. That's why it would not be accepted as a commercial food grade weld, and they are not in my kegerator.


----------



## MaltyGoodness (4/2/13)

I've got one of the 9 litre keg king kegs. Only got it because 9 litre cornys were really expensive. All my other kegs are 19 lt cornelius kegs. Havnt had any major issues with the keg king keg, but it is nowhere near the build quality of the corny kegs. The metal joins are a bit dodgy and you need to make sure you do a really good cleaning, sanitizing job. The upwards dome bottom and short dip tube is also annoying. There is normally about a pint of beer left in the bottom after the keg blows.

If the keg king keg is a LOT cheaper and you dont use it all the time it will be ok. For regular use get a 2nd hand cornelius and a seal kit.


----------



## breakbeer (4/2/13)

What's the brand name of the 9L 'Italian' kegs people are talking about?


----------



## gordo_t (28/11/13)

Are the 'BrewCellar' kegs (23 litre type) being sold by brew stores the same as these 'Keg King' kegs?

What about the 'new' (as in unused) 21 & 25 litre kegs out there (BrewMart.com.au appears to sell all sizes) are they flawed like these too? or are they better these days?

I want to fermernt in one, the extra few litres means in the fermentation vessel means i'd keg a full keg to serve once transfered to my normal serving kegs.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (30/11/13)

breakbeer said:


> What's the brand name of the 9L 'Italian' kegs people are talking about?


The one I have here is an AEB


----------

